# Warriors of Tzeentch Battle Standard



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This is sort of a test model for the Warriors of Tzeentch army I'm planning. I'm talking to a local sculptor to make some Thousand Sons-style headdresses to go on the rank and file Warriors, so until that's done, I'm left with characters to distract me from overdue commissions. :laugh: 

Anyway, I'm planning on having the BSB carry the Blasted Standard, and I thought the star field motif was suitably arcane. However, I feel like it needs something more. I can't quite put a finger on it, though. Any ideas for what I can add to the banner? I tried putting a glowing rune of Tzeentch on it, but it sort of clashed with the prominent gold icon that's already there.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks nice, I don't think that it really needs anything else. I suppose that you could try doing little glowing runes down the sides of the banner like here.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I think it looks good as it is, maybe add a few smaller stars?

Odin'sgrandosn has a really nice starscapes tutorial here that might be useful.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

It`s a simple, yet effective conversion that I love, and the addition of the Chaos Space Marine helmet and the Kopesh add so much to the Tzeentch theme.

I would +Rep you but.... you have nearly a thousand, so does it even matter?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm glad you like it. 

On the subject of the khopesh-- that's actually something I want to carry throughout the army. Coming up with the bits, on the other hand, has proven more problematic. I gave sculpting my own a try, and they were... sorely lacking, to say the least. The one that's on the BSB is from a Tomb Kings skeleton champion-- I came into a box's worth of tomb kings bitz more or less as a tip from a commission. However, there are only a couple khopeshes in a given box of Tomb Kings. Any ideas where I could scare up a large quantity of khopeshes without breaking the bank? I'd ideally like to have around three quarters of the models in the army armed with them, but even a quarter of the army armed with khopeshes would be enough to carry the theme, I think.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> Anyway, I'm planning on having the BSB carry the Blasted Standard, and I thought the star field motif was suitably arcane. However, I feel like it needs something more. I can't quite put a finger on it, though. Any ideas for what I can add to the banner? I tried putting a glowing rune of Tzeentch on it, but it sort of clashed with the prominent gold icon that's already there.


Superb paint job; however, I agree it looks a little plain somehow.

I think it might be that the banner and armour look similar so there is a huge area of dark colour. I would be tempted by yellow instead of white stars to make the banner appear brighter.



The Son of Horus said:


> I gave sculpting my own {kopesh} try, and they were... sorely lacking, to say the least.....Any ideas where I could scare up a large quantity...?


I faced the same issue for my Thousand Sons; they are harder to make than they look. Sadly I have not found a good source.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

That's one sexy looking banner.


----------



## waddywoos (Jul 22, 2010)

hi - i registered just to ask this question so hopefully someone can give me an answer 

What bits and pieces did you use to convert this guy? I've been looking for a tzeentch BSB for a while and this one is awesome. I understand the weapon is a tombking one, but where did the other bits and bobs come from?

appreciate it


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Ooo I love "guess the bits" games.... in before the OP posts the list


Looks like
This Champion as the base model http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440108a&prodId=prod1050003

+ Plastic Chaos Scorcer (40k) head
+ Tzeentch icon from either a bits pack or land raider srpue. It's big So i'd go with bitz pack.
+Black Orc Standard. I'm pretty sure it's a Black Orc flag.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Close, but not quite.

The base model is the Chaos Undivided champion.

The head and the icon are from the Chaos Space Marine squad upgrade sprue.

The khopesh is from the Tomb Kings command sprue.

The banner is from the Marauder Horsemen kit.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Meh, I'm a little rusty it would appear.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it looks great as it is to be honest. I don't think the banner needs anything else done to it, if much else is added I fear it would start to look too 'busy'.

The conversion and the rest of the paintjob also looks great. A whole army like this should look very nice.

And sorry but I have no idea how you would go about getting lots of Kopeshes cheaply.

Nice work Horus!


----------



## waddywoos (Jul 22, 2010)

awesome - thanks very much! i'll give rep if i can figure out how to do it 

*off to a bits site!*


----------

